# SlingshotForum Patches



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Has this idea ever come up? It would be cool to have a SlingshotForum specific patch, perhaps with velcro on it, to attach to your gear bag, etc. I have a few from knife forums. Here's one from the ESEE knife forum, just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.










What do you guys think? Anyone besides me be interested in something like this? Perhaps on the top it could say SlingshotForum, and on the bottom a slogan of some type, with a slingshot in the middle, etc.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have brought up a couple of different "SSF merchandise" ideas, but we never seem to get much buy-in. Most custom products have a minimum quantity order of 50 to 100, or are very expensive (think $20-25 for a t-shirt) in small quantities. If I could get close to 100 members that would commit to buying an item, then I would totally go for that.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'll bet it is expensive.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Warrior - that Esee 3 is much, much too clean... Friends don't let friends keep Esees in the safe, you know.

Cool idea on the patches. I've a few (Esee patches, included - lol); coffee is hot and at the perfect temp, so pictures later, perhaps. 

N'Knight - personally, I'd buy in for a patch or two, at $3-4/each.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm In for a patch or two!! or even a sticker for auto windows?

Think would be cool idea!

Fwv2


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

AaronMB said:


> Warrior - that Esee 3 is much, much too clean... Friends don't let friends keep Esees in the safe, you know.
> 
> Cool idea on the patches. I've a few (Esee patches, included - lol); coffee is hot and at the perfect temp, so pictures later, perhaps.
> 
> N'Knight - personally, I'd buy in for a patch or two, at $3-4/each.


Haha, that's when I first got it. That said, it's still that clean. My son bought that for me for Christmas a few years ago. The wife and I are going to go hiking sometime this year, and that one will go with me. I was thinking that, and my BK9 perhaps. On a side note, I actually didn't purchase that patch. I referred the guy having them made, to someone that would design it, and he gave it to me for the referral.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd be interested - seen some great velcro backed rubberised patches and researched them a while back.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in that would be nice


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I wonder how many people it would take to make it worth it? The patches I have were given to me, but I usually see them go for around $5 or so. I'd be happy to give fivish dollars for a decent looking patch.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The lowest minimum quantity I have found is 50.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone would have to step up on designing it,having it produced and then distributing it. I think distributing it would be the most time consuming . Taking payment ,shipping ect. Who wants to step up?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

It seems like there would be at least 50 here interested. Perhaps not. Hell, I'd be up for at least a few of them myself.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

treefork said:


> Someone would have to step up on designing it,having it produced and then distributing it. I think distributing it would be the most time consuming . Taking payment ,shipping ect. Who wants to step up?


Perhaps there can be a design contest or something. If, that is, there would be enough people interested, etc.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I would definately be interested in a patch or t-shirt.

I already have the hats with the velcro on it just waiting on a forum patch.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

why not just give the patches away to those that place in the SOTM ? or a different one for SOTM and a different one for members who buy one.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would buy 2 or 3


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd be more than happy to help out with design / logo / graphics etc.

Can't be of much help in the distribution side of things though.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> patch.png


I really like that. Short and to the point


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd commit to shirts, patches, & bumper-stickers. Probably multiples of the shirts. Lockpicking101 has a decent set-up, but I don't know if it could work for you. They're "linked" to a store that sells some of their custom merchandise, along with other related gear. Buying something through that link also sends a kickback to the forum. Completely different circumstances though, I don't know if that'd even be feasible for something like slingshots.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I dig the prototype there, hwrak, but the whole "latex & balls" number may send out some unintended signals....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What ?

You've never used slingshots as a chat up line ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I do, but it isn't long before they pick up on what shot I'm really trying to sling...I'm not pretty enough to wear a patch laden with such presumption


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work Hrawk. I like the design, but I personally am more into "muted" colors, like olive drab, coyote, etc. Those colors go with gear bags better, imo.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Colours are easy changed.

This was something I threw together in a few minutes to get the ball rolling.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Now you're talking my language sir.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Grrrr, you had to go and get me started didn't you . . .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

These guys don't look too bad.

Minimum of 10 with free worldwide delivery.

http://www.custompatchesonline.com/


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I Like the variety of colors


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would be interested in a patch or two.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Grrrr, you had to go and get me started didn't you . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's all part of my diabolical scheme to rule the world, muahahahaaaaaa.

Not really. Those look good. It's good to see people interested.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I kinda like the site logo and a simple "SSF" logo

LP101?? Go Bogota!!!! ;-)


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

My 2- cents, like your first one Hrawk! less Para-military organization looking! all good designs but wonder with crosshairs and digit. camouflage if it would be sending wrong message to promote the slingshot shooting sport! We're always talking about how to change the perception and the perceived reputation of slingshots and shooting?

Either way I'm in for some!

Fwv2


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have seen alot of positive remarks in this thread, I think it should b a go. Alot of people interested in patches.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Same goes for cute sayings..... Might just turn people "off" with them. Clean and proper patches get attention. I wear a bunch at work for what its worth


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

They look great


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Danube said:


> Same goes for cute sayings..... Might just turn people "off" with them. Clean and proper patches get attention. I wear a bunch at work for what its worth


I think they look good. The sayings and all, it encourages people to inquire about said patch. And what it's about. Everyone seems to have their heads in the gutters, and go towards the same thing unfortunately. Now a days u can go around seeing anything that isn't taboo, or it's vulgar, for this prude society. I say lets just flow with the saying it's harmless, and if people get offended then let them have their feelings hurt, obviously this group wasn't for them.

Unless someone can come up with slingshots, that don't use said materials.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well if someone was serious about doing this, there's a tidy profit to be made if you think you can sell the numbers. (Ignoring designs for now)

Based on using the above company:

100 Patches

Cost $171

100 sold @ $5ea - $500 for a $329 profit

Break even @ 35 sold.

200 Patches

Cost $216

200 sold @ $5 ea - $1000 for a $784 profit

Break even @ 44 sold

I'm happy to do your design artwork in exchange for a couple of patches sent my way 

If I was in the US I'd jump on this as you guys can post them out for about a dollar. You could charge extra for this or absorb the costs and leave them at $5ea.

Sadly I'm in Australia and postage costs would make it rather prohibitive and limit the number of sales.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think the ssf forum shield would make for a great patch . id put one on my ball cap. it would also work as a lil keychain, put it on the zipper of my backpack, or as a bottle opener, because lets face it- lots of us on here love to make targets while shooting a slingshot. :alky: :drinkup:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Agreed Imp, the forum logo would make a nice patch.

In all honesty though, I can't see it happening. It's easy to say "I'd buy one of those", but when it comes to someone fronting up with the cash to do it, well that's a different story.

I suppose if you set it up like a kick starter process or similar, where people pledged xxx dollars to make it happen, it could work. Sadly though with things like this, 50% of people come good, 30% come up with some lame excuse as to why they cant pay right now, and the other 20% you never hear from again.

If you really want a patch, go have one made yourself.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Agreed Imp, the forum logo would make a nice patch.
> 
> In all honesty though, I can't see it happening. It's easy to say "I'd buy one of those", but when it comes to someone fronting up with the cash to do it, well that's a different story.
> 
> ...


.

.

yup, thats what it all comes to, will people actually buy and follow through ? we know this has been discussed many times over. it be great if things like patches, shirts, bumper stickers were sold in enough quantity to be able to help cover cost on this site. this is one of those things to where i wont believe it until i see it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, maybe Hrawk can design a logo with the slingshot forum shield and colors with Aim small miss small still at the bottom.. I think that would look pretty cool..


----------

